# (Horde) Enrage sucht.....



## Kenajo (26. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Enrage Guild @Mannoroth-EU


Hallo,

Wir suchen derzeit vor allem folgende Klassen:


- 2 Heal-Shamanen
- 1 Hexer (Feuerressi sollte vorhanden sein)
- 1 Mage
- 1 Holy-Paladin

...die Lust und Zeit haben aktiv mit uns zu Raiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt euch natürlich auch bewerben, wenn ihr euch nicht zu den momentan gesuchten Klassen zählt, allerdings muss uns eure Bewerbung durchaus überzeugend sein.

Zu unserer Gilde: Damals haben die meisten von uns bei Novus Ordo gespielt, die anschließend mit Áaskereia zu Lok'Narache fusioniert ist. Nachdem sich einige Spieler gegen Ende letzten Jahres dafür entschlossen haben mit World of Warcraft aufzuhören, und mit The Burning Crusade die Herabsetzung auf die maximale Raidgröße von 25 Spielern kam, teilten sich die ehemaligen Member auf diverse alte und neue Gilden auf. Ein Großteil davon ist nun bei Enrage zu finden. Mit dieser Gruppe konnten wir bisher folgende Erfolge erzielen:

-Karazhan jede Woche mit 2 Gruppen clear (machen wir zurzeit mit Twinks und Mains gemischt an nicht raidtagen)
-Gruuls Unterschlupf clear
-Magtheridon down

SSC:

- Hydross down
- Lurker down
- Tidewalker down
- Karathress down
- Leotheras down
- Lady Vashj 25% 

TK:

- Void Reaver down
- Al`ar down


Unsere Raidzeiten:
Montags: 19-23 Uhr
Dienstags 19-23 Uhr
Mittwochs: 19-23 Uhr
Donnerstags: 19-23 Uhr
Sonntags: 15-20 Uhr

Unsere Homepage könnt ihr hier finden. Dort könnt ihr eure Bewerbung in unser Bewerbungsforum schreiben. Solltet ihr euch nicht offiziell bewerben wollen um eure derzeitige Gilde oder Raidgruppe bei einer Ablehnung nicht evtl. verlassen zu müssen, so könnt ihr eure Bewerbung an enrage-bewerbung@web.de schicken. Ich werde sie dann ins interne Forum stellen und ihr werdet anschließend von uns im Spiel kontaktiert.

Bei eurer Bewerbung solltet ihr folgende Angaben machen:
- RL Name und Alter
- Charaktername, Klasse, Rasse und Skillung
- Ausrüstung
- Erfahrungen in Instanzen und Zugänge
- Onlinezeiten
- Gildenhistory
- Warum wollt ihr zu uns?

Folgende Voraussetzungen bestehen unsererseits:
- Sehr hohe Aktivität, Engagement, Zuverlässigkeit (Anwesenheit, Pünktlichkeit etc.)
- Spielverständnis (Skill), vor allem in der Gruppe -> Teamfähigkeit
- Stufe 70 und vernünftiges Equipment (Kara, Gruul, Mag Equip)
- Teamspeak 2 und funktionstüchtiges Mikrofon
- eure Klasse perfekt beherrschen sowie das maximal machbare aus eurem Gear raus holen
- genug Gold zum reppen
- perfekt vorbereitet sein für raids (pots, flasks, essensbuffs usw.)


Als Beispiel zum Engagement zählt nicht nur, aber auch: Die allgemeine Farmbereitschaft (für Pots/Buffs etc.), das Umskillen auf einen anderen Talentzweig, sollte dies einmal durch einen bestimmten Boss erforderlich sein oder allgemein die Effektivität des Raids fördern, sowie sich bei ggf. anderen Anliegen, die erledigt werden müssen bereit zu stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Solango


----------



## Kenajo (27. Juli 2007)

*push*


----------



## Kenajo (30. Juli 2007)

*updated*


----------



## Kenajo (13. August 2007)

*updated*


----------



## Kenajo (17. August 2007)

*updated*


----------



## Kenajo (23. August 2007)

*updated*


----------

